# FreeBSD memstick booting



## blackbeen (Oct 14, 2018)

Hey guys,

I need help. Can anyone help me?

FreeBSD-12.0-CURRENT-i386-20171213-r326820-memstick booting stuck at:
----------------------------------------
...
...
BTX loader 1.00 BTX version is 1.02
Consoles: internal video/keyboard 

Thank!


----------



## Crivens (Oct 14, 2018)

You miss a lot of information. What hardware is that? If it is a kitchen sink or a toaster, this is not surprising, f.e.


----------



## k.jacker (Oct 14, 2018)

Get a FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE image, CURRENT is aimed at developers and skilled FreeBSD users.

Be sure you really need i386 and not AMD64.


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 14, 2018)

CURRENT isn't only aimed at devs. and skilled users; there isn't even any guarantee that it'll boot, install or actually run. If you're having problems with it then the idea is to try and solve those, sent in your solution(s) to the mailinglist so that the community can also benefit from it.

If all that sounds daunting then you really don't want 12. Wait for its official release instead.


----------

